# Dsl Keeps Disconnecting



## redkid (Aug 16, 2007)

well ive been putting up with this for the last year or so becasue it hasnt been that bad, or so i thought. Wen i played online games like Rumble Fighter, Counter Strike, or ps2, Wii online ive been told i was lagging, i thought they wer just mad, but turns out its because my DSL constantly keeps discnecting rapidly ovr and ovr, then it will stop for about a minute, then it starts disconnecting again. Ive updated to the lastest firmware and it made the problem worse.

I have a Westell Model 327W, Verizon, Low Speed internet (its actauly pretty decent speed)

and i bought the etherenet card a few years back, so maybe i need a new one? anyway any help would be greatly apreciated because this is seriously anoying me.

and its not only wen i play games, even im just listening to music or surfing the internet i get the message bubble constantly telling me the cable is disconnected


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connect with a wired connection with one computer, disconnect all other computers for the test.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post the results link from the top of the test display page here.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Could also be a defective modem. I had similar issues and ultimately resolved the problem after replacing the modem.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## redkid (Aug 16, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Connect with a wired connection with one computer, disconnect all other computers for the test.
> 
> Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. Post the results link from the top of the test display page here.


http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2337832

thats what i got


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm still trying to learn how to read those reports, but I think two things stand out.

First, your router is set to block pings; to get complete results you need to change that setting at least while doing this test.

Second, you have enough ammunition there to start discussing (try not to yell, at least at first) your results with your friendly Verizon folks. Note that on both tests after it gets back to Verizon (verizon-gni.net) there is that red highlighted (bad news) hop at 130.81.20.177.

I'm sure John will post corrections soon if I've got this wrong.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's about it. The real test is the transfer tests that you have correctly noted must have PING enabled. We need to see that one to have all the ammo for a complaint.

FYI, here's an example of a problem connection, Verizon was having problems on the East Coast for about three weeks.

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2329585

Here's a more current one, they seem to have mostly fixed it. There's still one issue on the East Coast link, but it didn't directly affect my connection.

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/7a8b776ca594/2336532


----------



## redkid (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok how do i unblock ping?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It would be in the router's setup, but I don't have the exact information on that router.


----------



## MrDickens (Jan 27, 2008)

I have Verizon DSL, live in Pa and have a Westell 327W modem.

This happened quite a few times over the 9 months that i've had Verizon DSL. The first time that it happened was when i was running Limewire. Limewire, being a peer to peer file sharing program, uses more bandwidth then say someone using the internet to send emails and visit an occasional web page. I kept getting disconnected every few minutes, all night long. When i called verizon and spent about 10 hrs on the phone in 1 weekend, they said they would fix the problem. What they did, without asking me or telling me was to cut my speed in half. I happened to find that out by checking their logs. I finally got them to reset my speed back to even faster than it had previously been, and it stayed that way for over 2 months. Now the problems are back again.

When i started looking online for similar horror stories I came across an interesting fact that you probably arent aware of: Verizon will cut your bandwidth if you use file sharing programs, peer to peer network programs, do online gaming, or even use sites like YouTube (which can also consume a lot of bandwidth). 

My guess is that there is nothing wrong with your modem, but rather, Verizon is repeatedly disconnecting someone that has been flagged as a bandwidth hog. In my case, I might use Limewire only about 1 night every 2 months (although i do visit YouTube a lot).

Good luck.


----------



## redkid (Aug 16, 2007)

oh man that sux. well i fixed it, i got a new modem card. Although wat mrdickens said is sorta true, ive noticed my speed is like 80kps anyway thnx alot guys.


----------



## redkid (Aug 16, 2007)

the problems back, well i took the line test again and heres wat i go

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2347788

i hope it helps, i basically updated the linksys card and it stoped the problem for a few days, but uh its back so now what?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Same as before. "Note that on both tests after it gets back to Verizon (verizon-gni.net) there is that red highlighted (bad news) hop at 130.81.20.177."

Discuss those results with Verizon tech support.


----------



## patdude (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay here's a few pointers

1) contact Verizon and get them to test the DSLAM rack you're connecting into at the exchange 

2) Get Verizon to run a line test (I'm assuming we're talking DSL here??)

3) If both these tests are inconclusive then try disconnecting all other devices connected to your phone line (e.g. phones, burglar alarm monitoring equipment etc.), leaving your DSL modem connencted

4) If the above doesnt work then it isnt an exchange fault, a line fault or the fault of any other telecommunications equipment you're using so it is most probably your modem - try borrowing another ADSL modem of a different (and reputable) brand and entering your user setttings/login details and trying that....


----------



## redkid (Aug 16, 2007)

i already called verizon and they did the line test and they said nothing was wrong, i guess i should buy a new modem card then? but different then linksys right?


----------



## redkid (Aug 16, 2007)

and ive read alot of reviews on different ethernet cards for my comp, and all of them seem to be bad except linksys, so does anyone have any other brands in mind?


----------



## patdude (Feb 9, 2008)

Did Verizon check the phone exchange equipment? If your phone line and the exchange are fine then it might be a case of getting another ADSL modem - Re Ethernet cards, most PCs have them built into the motherboard these days - is yours a PCI card?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

How did Verison explain those line quality test results you've posted here twice?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to be more insistent with Verizon, you have a problem with the their service. It could be the modem, but I assume they supplied that too, right?


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

When you say "Modem Card" are you referring to your network card? A modem and a network card are two completely different devices. The network card is part of your PC itself and can be integrated onto the motherboard or installed in one of the empty slots on the motherboard. The modem is a stand alone device that sits between the PC and the phone jack. I am thinking that your actual MODEM may be bad itself and may need to be replaced. Also, if this is a DSL connection that runs through your standard phone lines you may try replacing the frequency splitter that plugs into the phone jack.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## funnyhuey (Apr 25, 2008)

lol i got the same problem too same Model with you, but i know one thing to fix it well not fix just make it wont dc for few weeks its reset your model lol when dc i always do it when it start dc every min^^ i dont know you fixed it or not but it's not only ur internet connection bad ur telephong too.

lol i got the same problem too same Model with you, but i know one thing to fix it well not fix just make it wont dc for few weeks its reset your model lol when dc i always do it when it start dc every min^^ i dont know you fixed it or not but it's not only ur internet connection bad ur telephong too. or take off the phong lines for a hour or just turn off it it might work too


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Mike5401 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey guy's,

I am having the same problem as Redkid. I play Rumble Fighter just like him, and have trouble staying connected. It DC's about every 5-10 mins. It's getting annoying. Also have DSL thru Verizon and the same Modem box as him a Westell.

I took the test as recommened and here is my results:

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2395762

Also tried the Dr.Ping program and it says the following after running the test:

(*Sorry, 52 pings gave errors or timeouts. 85 from 103 IPs were reachable.)*

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------

